# Steel Wire



## kins050

Hola a todos, estoy tratando de comprender este termino "steel wire" es de una tabla llamada "table of standar gauge" hablamos de tubería de acero; Por ejemplo los datos de una fila de la tabla son: Gauge No=10 sheet metal=.1345 _Steel wire_=.1350 music wire=.024 Dril rod=.194

Gracias.


----------



## Almejillo

Hola Kins... 
"Steel Wire" significa "cable de acero". "Table of standard gauges" significa algo así como "Tabla de diámetros/dimensiones estándares". En mi sector, a los diámetros de los cables o espesores de chapas se les llama "calibres", de tal manera que la traducción quedaría "Tabla de calibres estándar". 

Espero que te ayude.
Saludos.


----------



## kins050

Gracias ALMEJILLO, agradezco la ayuda y aprovechando la oportunidad de que conoces de calibres me queda la incognita traduzcamos los terminos "gauge No. 10" lo entiendo como calibre No. 10;  "sheet metal" lo entiendo como hoja de metal y lo comprendo como el grosor de la pared de tubo;  "steel wire" es correcta la traduccion como cable de acero pero no logro comprender o ubicar el termino en la tubería pero puedo observar que la cantidad representada es practicamente igual tendras alguna referencia diferente o idea diferente. saludos


----------



## jalibusa

Echa un vistazo aquí: http://www.mcmaster.com/#9896kac/=255t3p
Creo que el original intenta mostrar los diferentes significados de "calibre 10" según estés hablando de alambre de acero, alambre de piano, (mechas) (brocas), o de lámina de metal.


----------



## Almejillo

El link de jalibusa es bueno, pero si quieres ver una foto de que aspecto tiene el calibre para diámetros de cable de aceros, échale un vistazo a este otro... 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_wire_gauge

Saludos.


----------



## kins050

Oh muy bien les agradezco ambos los links me fueron de mucha utilidad

Muchas gracias saludos


----------



## 0scar

Steel *wire *es *alambre* de acero.
Steel *wire cord/rope* o cable es un cable de acero hecho de alambres de acero.
El alambre del piano se llama *cuerda* de piano


----------



## jalibusa

0scar said:


> Steel *wire *es *alambre* de acero.
> Steel *wire cord/rope* o cable es un cable de acero hecho de alambres de acero.
> El alambre del piano se llama *cuerda* de piano


 
Alguna referencia acerca de la *cuerda* de piano? regionalismo talvez?


----------



## 0scar

Que yo sepa es el nombre específico, igual que las cuerdas de guitarra o violín. 

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=%22cuerda+de+piano%22&btnG=Buscar&meta=


----------



## jalibusa

"Alambre de piano" es nombre corriente para alambre de acero al carbono, templado duro y de gran variedad de diámetros, y creo que entiendo del post de Oscar que si está en el rollo es "alambre de piano" (no "del" piano), y si está montado en un instrumento es "una cuerda", del instrumento que sea. Es así?


----------



## 0scar

Así es alambre de piano en fábrica es alambre de piano, o de resorte o music wire, y en  instrumentos musicales es cuerda/string, pero no siempre, a veces se confunden los nombres como en el art. de Wikipedía, que al final dice
"Las cuerdas de piano son también utilizadas en la fabricación de resortes, implementos de pesca..."


----------



## jalibusa

Estimado Oscar; si tenemos en cuenta que los artículos de Wikipedia los escribe gente como vos y yo, es correcto atribuirles la misma autoridad que a una entrada en el DRAE? Cómo saber si el autor está usando un regionalismo? Por favor, no me estoy burlando, es una pregunta que creo legítima.


----------

